# Just Four Words.



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 10, 2015)

Had a look and haven't seen this title here.


I want you to tell a story, however you have just four words to tell your part of the story.

You post your four words and then the next person posts theirs and so on.

My next post will be the start of the story.


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 10, 2015)

Nervously, he opened the


----------



## creative (Apr 10, 2015)

letter knowing it contained


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2015)

news of his dear


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2015)

friend he hadn't seen


----------



## roadfix (Apr 10, 2015)

in over a decade.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ten years is a


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 11, 2015)

long time if you


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 11, 2015)

lost your letter opener.


----------



## creative (Apr 11, 2015)

He started to read


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2015)

and the tears rolled


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 11, 2015)

down his cheeks. Why


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2015)

had it taken so


----------



## creative (Apr 11, 2015)

long to declare love?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2015)

Gestures such as this


----------



## creative (Apr 11, 2015)

were as precious as


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2015)

diamonds in the rough


----------



## Midnight Jinx (Apr 11, 2015)

But still my heart


----------



## creative (Apr 11, 2015)

_So....to recap:_

Nervously, he opened the letter knowing it contained news of his dear friend he hadn't seen in over a decade. Ten years is a long time if you lost your letter opener. He started to read and the tears rolled down his cheeks. Why had it taken so long to declare love? Gestures such as this were as precious as diamonds in the rough but still my heart was not sure. So


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2015)

I tucked the letter


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2015)

into my bag, getting


----------



## creative (Apr 11, 2015)

sidetracked by the sudden


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 11, 2015)

rain pounding on the


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2015)

"For Sale" sign in


----------



## jude6272 (Apr 11, 2015)

my neighbor's barren yard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2015)

She had left her


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2015)

car window open and


----------



## Zagut (Apr 12, 2015)

the neighbors cat decided


----------



## creative (Apr 12, 2015)

leap in and grab


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 12, 2015)

the chicken left on


----------



## roadfix (Apr 12, 2015)

the seat.  It was


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 12, 2015)

kung-pao seasoned, not fit


----------



## Zagut (Apr 12, 2015)

for play but it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2015)

was the cat's meow!


----------



## Addie (Apr 12, 2015)

The woman came running


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2015)

and the startled cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 12, 2015)

jumped to the garage


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2015)

roof in a flash


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2015)

. Meanwhile, the goat was


----------



## Addie (Apr 13, 2015)

chewing on the line


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2015)

dragging the bucket over


----------



## Addie (Apr 13, 2015)

and spilling the milk


----------



## roadfix (Apr 13, 2015)

.  All of a sudden


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2015)

the hungry cat landed


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2015)

on the goat, causing


----------



## Zagut (Apr 15, 2015)

it to gyrate franticly


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2015)

The wife started  to


----------



## Zagut (Apr 15, 2015)

seriously consider a divorce


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2015)

She had enough of


----------



## cookyourheartout (Apr 15, 2015)

Not being able to


----------



## Zagut (Apr 15, 2015)

do all of the


----------



## cookyourheartout (Apr 15, 2015)

Cooking with her husband


----------



## Zagut (Apr 15, 2015)

yet that darned cat


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2015)

dug its claws deeper


----------



## Zagut (Apr 15, 2015)

into the unsuspecting husband


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2015)

Meanwhile, the goat had


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2015)

run down the road


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 16, 2015)

toward the neighbor's rose


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2015)

- her prize roses! What


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 16, 2015)

? Stop! Stop the goat!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh no! Now it's


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 16, 2015)

prancing through the peonies


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 18, 2015)

and heading towards the


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2015)

water fountain from Italy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2015)

The goat was transformed


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2015)

into a Satyr by


----------



## Zagut (Apr 19, 2015)

chanting the magical phrase


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 19, 2015)

"I love Clark Gable".


----------



## Zagut (Apr 19, 2015)

That's all it took


----------



## Zagut (Apr 28, 2015)

Double post penalty.  (But I like this thread and am interested it where it could go.)


for the Saytr to


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 28, 2015)

say, "Frankly my dear


----------



## Zagut (Apr 28, 2015)

If you believed that


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2015)

I've got a bridge


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 28, 2015)

for sale in Florida


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 28, 2015)

where the turquoise water


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2015)

sparkles in the sun


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2015)

,twinkles on your toes


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2015)

and makes you feel


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2015)

like dancing, LIKE DANCING!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2015)

Just snap your fingers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YvPwQdJdkc


----------



## Zagut (Apr 29, 2015)

and close your eyes


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 29, 2015)

and you will get


----------



## Zagut (Apr 29, 2015)

a lesson in how


----------

